# Date Night - Anyone do anything fun or different recently?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

This past weekend my wife and I went to a "Light Opera" production place where we saw a musical. It was very well done overall - great singing and the orchestra was pretty good too. We even learned a little about the existence of Light Opera companies. I never knew these places existed until earlier this year. Sure beats the typical dinner and a movie (or dinner and grocery shopping, lol). 

We're going to see outdoor theater this weekend, but it will be a family outing. Moving forward, I'd like to see more musicals, symphonies, plays and things like this. 

Anyone else have any new date night experiences that you'd like to share?


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I made a reservation to an amazing spinning restaurant in a Times Square skyscraper. A card reading " my world spins around you" waited for hubby when he came home. I made him dress up,blindfolded him and a cab took us to the address. He was completely in awe! 
You can see the place here :
Photo Gallery | The View NYC Rooftop Restaurant & Lounge


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> I made a reservation to an amazing spinning restaurant in a Times Square skyscraper. A card reading " my world spins around you" waited for hubby when he came home. I made him dress up,blindfolded him and a cab took us to the address. He was completely in awe!
> You can see the place here :
> Photo Gallery | The View NYC Rooftop Restaurant & Lounge


That's awesome. I don't live in a major metropolitan area. I'm about an hour away from a legitimate city, but it's not as big as NYC, LA, Chicago or Philly.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

We went to a local winery for a fall festival and had an amazing time. We tried several new wines, bought a few bottles to take home, we had a light lunch, listened to various bands that played and we shopped around at some of the local vendors at the festival. It was a beautiful fall day and we just really enjoyed one another's company. I guess the short answer is look up a local winery.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Sure beats the typical dinner and a movie


I've recommended this several times on TAM but admit we've never done it, a reverse date night. Sex first then dinner in the after glow, doesn't sound typical to me.

I love the View, sounds cheesy but it is really nice. Another great NYC date we do somewhat regularly is just walk the Highline together slowly. 

Urban tourism is a date weekend we try to do each year. It's not easy to get away (and we don't even have kids) but so worth it. I find the distance from home really ups the bonding. Hoping to get to Chicago this year.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

My city has neighborhood street fairs and festivals almost every weekend during the summer. Usually there are bands, and lots of foods from the local restaurants to try. Oh, and beer, lol, they have beer. Good times.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Reminds me of the child abuse I suffered through. Church and plays. My parents used to make me go. I hated church and I hated plays. 

Going to shoot pool at the strip club Friday. At Church I used to check each item off on the program as it proceeded, longing for that organ to play the song that signaled we could go. I never feel that way in a strip club. 

Picking berries today. Blueberries and Raspberries. Is that a date?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

brokenhearted118 said:


> We went to a local winery for a fall festival and had an amazing time. We tried several new wines, bought a few bottles to take home, we had a light lunch, listened to various bands that played and we shopped around at some of the local vendors at the festival. It was a beautiful fall day and we just really enjoyed one another's company. I guess the short answer is look up a local winery.


We too went to a local winery as well. Unfortunately, we had my inlaws with us, so it wasn't a true date night. But overall I get a long well with my inlaws so it wasn't a big deal. It's definitely something we would like to do just the two of us in the future. 

We'll be seeing a play at an outdoor theater this weekend. That will be cool. We did it once a few years back.


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

We're going to Denver in a couple of weeks. I made reservations for a Moroccan restaurant that has belly dancers. We're also going to visit the aquarium. I can't wait.

This weekend we're taking the family to a bluegrass festival. Should be fun.

Recently, we went to the fair and rodeo.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayaking @ 5.30 AM this Sunday morning , then have breakfast at a restaurant down at the yacht club.

But I have another engagement that might clash or overlap on Sunday, so we'll probably do it on Tuesday morning instead.
Same time, same place.
One of the advantages of owning a business.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not sure if it's decent, but it sure is fun. Hubby and I went to the shooting range for a date. It is so hard getting out of the house for me, but it was worth it!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Not sure if it's decent, but it sure is fun. Hubby and I went to the shooting range for a date. It is so hard getting out of the house for me, but it was worth it!


My wife would never do that - she dislikes guns. I still own two and I would love to do this with her. So far, I've only taken my son with me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Sex first then dinner in the after glow,



I love doing that! Then if you're both up for it and not too full and/or tired after dinner, sex again!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Our last date night was The Black Crows concert!


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Pawn shop jumping. J and I go on occasion, he looks at guns and tools, I look at sparkly things. Sometimes we buy things, sometimes not, but we have a lot of fun.

Occasionally we'll drive to New Orleans for the day. A plan is not necessary when you go there. Sometimes just going to the riverwalk or coffee and beignets at Cafe du Monde and a walk around the square.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There's a racetrack in my city, and my husband and I are signing up for racing lessons together. It will be a once per week race car driving date for a few months. I plan to have my trophy girl sash, bikini and heels in my bag to slip on while I'm his passenger.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

A local hotel offers a "date night" package that is dinner, room, breakfast, and some activity, either Friday night or Saturday- could be some show, music, comedian, or tour of some sort.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

There is something new on every week in my city, no shortage of things to do. I buy heaps of the discount type coupons via email.

Archery lessons,
We see lots of live bands, mostly free at local pubs
Festivals including light festivals and cultural ones. Our city is hugely multi cultural so there are different festivals regularly.

Night riding, stop for a pizza and beer then ride home.

There is a pub here that shows short movies then has discussions afterwards, beer and a debate is fun.

Art galleries.
Lazy weekends away.
Play pool and have a beer.
We are both huge footy fans but support different teams, most weekends we will either watch at least one game at home or if not on free to air we go to a local pub to watch, more beer lol.

We have started having bath nights with a bottle of bubbly, one of my favourite things to do.

When the weather is good we lie out on the trampoline under the stars, a bottle of wine and chat for a couple of hours.

Dinner parties, yes there are other people but we have a ball cooking together before hand. 

We have a fairly regular Sunday routine, lazy sleep in and then a home cooked breaky, we sit out side and chat. I love our Sunday mornings.

We are going to a Burlesque club soon.
Got 3 weekends away booked.
And we are off on a short camping holiday soon.

Lots of other things but I am too tired to think. Check out the coupon sites, so many great things to try without spending a fortune.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> My wife would never do that - she dislikes guns. I still own two and I would love to do this with her. So far, I've only taken my son with me.


My opinion has changed over the years regarding guns. Especially since my husband has a few and I knew this before I married him. He's also a hunter. It was nice for him to teach me about gun safety and how to use them.

I'm looking forward to going back! I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hortensia said:


> *I made a reservation to an amazing spinning restaurant in a Times Square skyscraper.* A card reading " my world spins around you" waited for hubby when he came home. I made him dress up,blindfolded him and a cab took us to the address. He was completely in awe!
> You can see the place here :
> Photo Gallery | The View NYC Rooftop Restaurant & Lounge


You just gave me an idea!

We have a similar type of spinning, rooftop restaurant down here,located atop a hotel, down at the waterfront in the main city. I think my wife would absolutely love dining there...
But I definitely will blindfold her first.
[ _I don't know how come I never thought about that!_]
She will die from anticipation!

Below are two pics of exterior and interior.





Its a really beautiful restaurant.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

CM, try timing it to start when it's still light out and have dessert under the stars.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Go to the horse races if there are any close or find a quiet beach and bring lunch and a bottle of wine, wineries are good look on groupon or living social they have great specials. On thing on my list is to go to an auction never been figured it might be fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Almost forgot one of the most popular with my wife is to have dinner at home, we have teenagers so its not to hard. Every few weeks I will cook something special the kids wouldn't eat or we fix out plates go to the basement (it's finished) or the dining room ,light a few candles open some wine and have a quiet romantic dinner. We spend a few hours and a couple bottles of wine (it doesn't break the bank) of quality time works really well. Heck if its just us two eating turn out the light burn the candles and eat right at the kitchen table, candles make everything romantic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

